# Dell precision t7400 for moderate gaming



## mig02 (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey guys so i can buy this desktop for 250$ and i dont play lots of game, i play minecraft and sometimes skyrim. It has dual xeon quad core 3.0 with 12gb ram 1 terrabyte and probably a crappy grapic card that i would update. Do you think this desktop could handle some gaming ? Thanks and sorry if theres anything missing im a big noob


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Stay away from Pre-Built PCs. They always come with very low quality parts.

Your best option is to build your own PC using our build guide here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2013-a-668661.html

You could do say the $400 AMD build.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The precision t7400 is a professional machine it can have single or dual Xeon CPU's, using the 771 socket and the Intel 5000 chip set, problem is what operating system if any is on it?
You'll need XP pro, Win7 business, Ultimate or Win 8 pro because of the Dual CPU's.
A lot of larger businesses use Volume license agreements if that is the case they will have to remove the OS before transferring the PC to you.

You'll need to check what card is in it as they shipped with several different business cards cards like the Quadro 2000 can bring up to $200 used if somebody needs one as a replacement, the 4000 and 5000 cards considerably more. 

Another thing to note is this is a Quad core based on the older Core 2 quad chips not the fastest out there today and games will have nothing to do with the second CPU installed on the board.


----------



## mig02 (Sep 24, 2008)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Hi and Welcome to TSF!
> 
> Stay away from Pre-Built PCs. They always come with very low quality parts.
> 
> ...


would you say the 400$ build will be alot better than this computer


----------



## mig02 (Sep 24, 2008)

Wrench97 said:


> The precision t7400 is a professional machine it can have single or dual Xeon CPU's, using the 771 socket and the Intel 5000 chip set, problem is what operating system if any is on it?
> You'll need XP pro, Win7 business, Ultimate or Win 8 pro because of the Dual CPU's.
> A lot of larger businesses use Volume license agreements if that is the case they will have to remove the OS before transferring the PC to you.
> 
> ...


are the nvidia quadro good for moderate gaming ?
also would this computer be better than my old xps m1530 with intel core duo 2 2,4 ghz with 4 gb ram and nvidia gforce 8600 gt, its almost 5 years old already and its starting to have problems playing games ... thanks for all the help guys, really helpfull


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The T7400 is from 07/08 also so they are about the same age.
Quadro cards are based on the same GPU as gaming cards but designed to give cleaner crisper lines(even diagonal) on screen with true color for design work, as gaming cards they are very poor since that is not what they were designed for.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

mig02 said:


> would you say the 400$ build will be alot better than this computer


It will be a lot better quality but it may lack just a tad on Skyrim.


----------

